# bikes for sale , collection



## walter branche (Sep 5, 2015)

many bikes for sale , check the wheelmen site , a museum collection , wet  your pants , spend your money ,


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 7, 2015)

ok i will get me some adult diapers and take a look


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 7, 2015)

i wear mine around the house and change them before i go looking for more old bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2015)

No deluxe Ballooners-no need for a change of garments! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Sep 8, 2015)

walter branche said:


> many bikes for sale , check the wheelmen site , a museum collection , wet  your pants , spend your money ,



 can someone post a few pix on this site? I am not a member of the elite wheelmen


----------



## walter branche (Sep 8, 2015)

all early antiques , what type of early bike do you want to see a photo of , I have the price and photo catalog


----------



## bikiba (Sep 8, 2015)

walter branche said:


> all early antiques , what type of early bike do you want to see a photo of , I have the price and photo catalog



 really anything interesting... I just changed in to my swimsuit so ready to open the flood gates!


----------



## wasp3245 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello all 

Here is a link to the Wheelmen posting with many photos of bicycles 

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7702

please contact Steve Stevens ( email and phone within posting )  directly for more information and photos .
Steve does have a few "less old" machines but most the collection is pre 1900. 
Cheers Carey


----------

